# What are some of your favorite movies?



## JustPassingThrough (Jul 10, 2011)

My definition of a favorite movie is one where is you see it on while you are flipping channels you have to stop and watch it. You have no choice. 

Some of the ones that do that for me are:

Citizen Kane
The Matrix
The Outlaw Josey Wales
All the Star Wars (yeah, all of them. Hey! I am on a science fiction community, ya'll knew I was a _Nouveau Dork)

_


----------



## J-Sun (Jul 10, 2011)

I'd have to use a different criteria - maybe something like, "while you are flipping channels, if it comes on, you have to go get your VHS/DVD of it" - I hate commercials. 

_Airplane, Dead Men Don't Wear Plaid, Dr. Strangelove, The Holy Grail, A Shot in the Dark, Spinal Tap, Apocalypse Now, The Bridge Over the River Kwai, Casablanca, Die Hard, Pulp Fiction, 2001, 2010, Alien, Aliens, Blade Runner, Raiders of the Lost Ark, the original Star Wars trilogy, Terminator, T2_.

I like your movies, too, except _Citizen Kane_. I know it's supposed to be the best flick ever but it just doesn't do it for me.


----------



## JustPassingThrough (Jul 10, 2011)

Ah, Citizen Kane was shown to me in high school and it just spoke to me. Most of those I hang out with don't get it either, but I like it and it led me to Orson Welles and his radio programs.  Never seen Apocalypse Now. Have had the chance but for some reason I just never sat down and watched it. I have the book that it was kind of based on "The Heart of Darkness" but just haven't watched the film. Everything else I've seen except for:  Dr. Strangelove, A Shot in the Dark, Spinal Tap, Casablanca, 2001, 2010, Blade Runner. Yeah, I know. Like I said in another post, I need to get a regular movie night!


----------



## JustPassingThrough (Jul 11, 2011)

You know there was another one, not one I would say is favorite, but was quite good that I stayed up and watched: John Carpenter's In The Mouth of Madness. 

I consider it the best Lovecraft movie that wasn't wholly based on Lovecraft. Really good, creepy stuff.


----------



## Tillane (Jul 11, 2011)

Like that definition, J-Sun.  Definitely seconded - adverts are evil.

As for my own list?  Well, let's see: _Brazil, The Fisher King, The Princess Bride, Spirited Away, High Fidelity, Blade Runner, Strange Days, Pulp Fiction, Withnail & I.  _Oh, and _They Live_.  Best b-movie ever.


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 11, 2011)

What I love...
Good old sci-fis of the 80s and 90s (Screamers, Event Horizon, Starship Troopers, Blade Runner, Total Recall, The Running Man, The Demolition Man)
Alien and Aliens
Star Trek movies (With the exception of that "we rewrite history" thing called Star Trek 2009).
Back to the Future trilogy, Ghostbusters 1 and 2, Interstate 60, Aviator, Catch me if you Can
RoboCop 1 and 2
Indiana Jones trilogy (Forget the 4th)
Pirates of the Caribbean 1 (Forget the 2nd and the 3rd)
Star Wars... hmmm, trilogy (I prefer the first trilogy with X-Wings and Tie Fighters.).
Die Hard series
Terminator 1 and 2
Pulp Fiction and Jackie Brown
Independence Day (Regardless it's cheesy, it's still one of the best in it's genre.).
Classic movies from the 50s
Kelly's Heroes, Battle of the Bulge and other classic war movies

What I hate...
Everything from nowadays, especially reboots and sequels (90% of the present movies)


----------



## william b (Jul 11, 2011)

My favorite old movies (from the 40s) are Double Indemnity and I Walked With a Zombie.  I also like an old musical called On The Town that (IMO) is better than Singin' In the Rain.  
   I like a lot of genre films, my favorites of which are: 2001: A Space Odyssey, Jaws, Raiders of the Lost Ark,  The Empire Strikes Back, The Thing (1982), and Superman.
   More recent genre films I like are Star Trek, the Iron Man films, and (I'm going to get some criticism for this)  Indiana Jones and the Kingdom of the Crystal Skull. 
  I also like Pulp Fiction and Inglorious Basterds.  
  I can watch Amy Adams in the most blatantly whiny chic flicks and still root for her to win (Julie and Julia, Mrs. Petigrew Lives for a Day, Enchanted).  
   I liked Get Smart and the Pink Panther remakes.  
   Blades of Glory is my favorite Will Ferrell film.
  I sort of identify with Paul Giamatti in American Splender and Cold Souls.  
  And last but not least, Johny Depp IS Ed Wood. 
-----I could honestly throw in 10 or 20 more.  I'm such a movie buff.


----------



## J-Sun (Jul 12, 2011)

Freelancer said:


> Pirates of the Caribbean 1 (Forget the 2nd and the 3rd)



I forgot that one - that _definitely_ should have been in my list - I'm still amazed at how much I love that movie. (Agreed on the two half-sequels, though.)



Freelancer said:


> Independence Day (Regardless it's cheesy, it's still one of the best in it's genre.).



It wouldn't make my special top list but I agree - it hits the mark it aims at and I do like it.



Tillane said:


> _Brazil_



I'm going to watch that one of these days.


----------



## clovis-man (Jul 12, 2011)

william b said:


> I also like an old musical called On The Town that (IMO) is better than Singin' In the Rain.


 
Ah, yes. Mucicals. How about my all-time favorite: *A Funny Thing Happened On The Way To The Forum*. Featuring the great Zero Mostel and an extremely young Michael Crawford. Great fun. The film editing alone is worth the price of admission.


----------



## JustPassingThrough (Jul 12, 2011)

Favorite musical- Blues Brothers.  

(Hey! I think it counts.)


----------



## clovis-man (Jul 12, 2011)

JustPassingThrough said:


> Favorite musical- Blues Brothers.
> 
> (Hey! I think it counts.)


 
Absolutely!! And for me it qualifies as one of those that (when you happen upon it wihile channel surfing) it transfixes you and you have to sit down and watch it. Or better yet, DVR it and watch later minus annoying ads.

And has my favorite line:

"It's 106 miles to Chicago. We've got a full tank of gas, a half a pack of cigarettes. It's dark and we're wearing sunglasses."


----------



## Mouse (Jul 12, 2011)

JustPassingThrough said:


> The Matrix



Of course. Guess where my user-title comes from? 



Tillane said:


> _Spirited Away_



Seconded.



Freelancer said:


> Catch me if you Can



Love it.

Besides those three, I'll add: Funny Bones (very weird film set in Blackpool featuring a young Lee Evans), Enchanted, Stardust, Lord of the Rings, Easy Virtue, Rush Hour, The Usual Suspects, Dorian Gray (2009), Death at a Funeral (the original!!), Serenity, Fluke...

There's more, but that's just off the top of my head.


----------



## Tillane (Jul 12, 2011)

Mouse said:


> The Usual Suspects...Serenity


Yes.  Yes, yes, yes.  God, why did I not think of those two?  Consider them immediately added to my list.


----------



## biodroid (Jul 13, 2011)

Terminator 1 & 2
Star Wars
LOTR
The Green Mile
Shawshank Redemption
...and more I can't think of right now. Will post later.


----------



## JustPassingThrough (Jul 13, 2011)

"We're on a mission from God" baby! (Heck, I didn't even mind the sequel, of course I recognized that it was in no way going to touch the original so that helped. But no one can tell me that the scene in the State Fair with them singing Riders on the Storm was not a great scene!

Another favorite movie -- The Searchers. (Yes, a western, but there are some who believe a inspiration for Mr. George Lucas and a little space opera film he made.)


----------



## Connavar (Jul 13, 2011)

I dont watch my favs on tv and i get on dvd.  I have a big taste, watch alot of old films because my taste in noir,historical films are good only in classic era films.

*Asien Cinema*: _Seven Samurai, Redbeard,Sanjoru,Yojimbo,A Drunken Angel Old Boy, Drunken Master 2,The Fulltime Killer, A Bittersweat life, Memoirs of Murder,Ong Bak, Brotherhood of war,Project A, Fist of Legend,Enter the Dragon, The Killer_

*Film Noir/Thrillers*:  _Le Samurai, The Maltese Falcon, The Asphalt Jungle, Detour, The Public Enemy, A Prophet, Miller's Crossing,Casablanca,Memento, Sierra, The Big Sleep,The Killing, Rififfi,Le Doulos_


*Others*: _Godfather,Godfather II Raging Bull, Terminator 2, Taken,Redbelt,Die Hard, Riders of the lost Ark,Streetcar Named Desire, The Sting, French Connection, District 13, Casino Royale Bourne Identity, Bourne Ultimatum _

*Western*:  _Unforgiven, The Good the Bad the Ugly, Ride in the high country, The Outlaw Josy wales, The Good, the Weird, the Bad,The Searchers_

*SF/Fantasy/Horror*: _Aliens, Alien, Matrix, Pan's Labyrinth, The Quiet Earth, Shaun of the Dead,Zombieland, 28 Weeks Later,Dog Soldiers_


It might seem like i mentioned all the movies i like but its only the best ones in my fav genres.  Some arent the best films but genres i dont like much in like horror i think is million times better in novels,comics.

Kurosawa, Jean-Pierre Melville is my two fav directors and i had to limit 3-5 films of theirs.  Kurosawa films is better than 99% films i have seen.


----------



## JustPassingThrough (Jul 13, 2011)

Of Kurosawa, I've only seen The Seven Samurai. Good, but I will admit here and now that I liked The Magnificent Seven better (but then I am a Yank).

Probably the best movie that I liked that  you would think that I wouldn't like was Titanic.

Yep, Titanic.

Hey, it made me cry!


----------



## Connavar (Jul 13, 2011)

Being a Yank is not an excuse for liking Magnificient Seven more 

When did you see Seven Samurai ?  You have to be an adult to appreciate the works of Akira Kurosawa.  A kid looking for only for entertainment wont get him.


----------



## JustPassingThrough (Jul 13, 2011)

Hmm, let me close my eyes and turn back the years (the leaves float by, the sun rise and sets in the west. Kids sell lemonade on the corner while dogs bark to be let in) it was sometime back in the day when I was younger than I was now.


----------



## Connavar (Jul 13, 2011)

JustPassingThrough said:


> Hmm, let me close my eyes and turn back the years (the leaves float by, the sun rise and sets in the west. Kids sell lemonade on the corner while dogs bark to be let in) it was sometime back in the day when I was younger than I was now.



I didnt mean anything bad by that i just thought of myself as a teen who saw Kurosawa film and thought whats so great about him ?  Now i can see much more what makes a director, actor, script good or great.


----------



## JustPassingThrough (Jul 13, 2011)

Nothing bad taken by it, Connavar.  I don't rightly recall when I first saw Seven Samurai, it was of course after Magnificent Seven, and after seeing the two, I have to go with Magnificent. And yes, because of the action (and Steve McQueen). But then I imagine it's like those who have seen Citizen Kane and don't get it- we are all open to only what effect us at that particular time.


----------



## Rodders (Jul 13, 2011)

As a child of the seventies my favourites are all pretty regular here as there seemed to be somewhat of a golden period of SF before the naughties attitude to film making cut the cut story from the action. 

My favourites are Star Wars Trilogy (the original trilogy although i will confess that i do enjoy watching the Prequel Trilogy too), Alien/Aliens, The Thing, Blade Runner, Star Trek (particularly 2, 4 and 6), Luc Besson's Taxi and leon, The Shawshank Redemption, American History X, Crash, Stir Crazy and Airplane. 

Also, as dated as they look i still very much enjoy movies such as Silent Running, Logans Run and the original Planet of the apes.


----------



## JustPassingThrough (Jul 13, 2011)

_Take your stinkin' paws off me you damn, dirty apes!

_My God, is there anything better than that line.


----------



## Chaoticheart (Jul 13, 2011)

Hmmm, favourite films.

The Untouchables, The Shawshank Redemption, Finding Neverland, Se7en, The Usual Suspects, Goodfellas, The Departed, Gandhi, A Clockwork Orange, The Crow, Gifted Hands, Amistad, Outbreak, Pandorum, Dragonheart, Interview with the Vampire, Gattaca, V for Vendetta, Equilibrium.


----------



## JustPassingThrough (Jul 13, 2011)

Do you know that I was forced, forced I say, to watch Gandhi in school and now whenever it's on I find myself stopping to watch it.


----------



## Chaoticheart (Jul 13, 2011)

JustPassingThrough said:


> Do you know that I was forced, forced I say, to watch Gandhi in school and now whenever it's on I find myself stopping to watch it.



Haha. I'd never seen it so was curious what all the fuss was about. Turned out to be a great film .


----------



## JustPassingThrough (Jul 13, 2011)

Of course now whenever I read anything from Gandhi I immediately picture in my mind Ben Kingsley.

And the other less known fact is that the scene where they are riding in the train caused me to go out and buy Indian music which I would blast to the determinate of my best friend and his girlfriend.


----------



## JustPassingThrough (Jul 13, 2011)

The Disney version of Robin Hood- the cartoon.


----------



## WizardofOwls (Jul 13, 2011)

Avatar, Alice in Wonderland, The Whale Rider, Sleepy Hollow, Treasure Planet, Atlantis, Alien, Terminator, The Craft, Raiders of the Lost Ark, Close Encounters of the 3rd Kind, The Dark Crystal, Star Wars, Nell, Signs, The Sixth Sense, The Village, The Secret of Roan Inish, The Secret of NIMH, Fern Gully, The Witches, Hocus Pocus, Practical Magic, The Witches of Eastwick, The Wicker Man, Willow, The Labyrinth, Ladyhawke....

I could go on and on and...


----------



## JustPassingThrough (Jul 13, 2011)

What version of Sleep Hollow- the Tim Burton one or the Disney cartoon?


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Jul 13, 2011)

This is actually a tough one. There are so many movies that you enjoy in the moment, but then forget. And some which only after remembering them you realise how much you loved.

The easy ones that come to mind -- and will likely always be on my all-time list -- are _The Lord of the Rings_ and _The Matrix_. Probably _Terminator 2: Judgement Day_.

Then there are other movies which I liked, but am not quite sure if I would consider them all-time favs. Cherry picking from movies others have mentioned: _The Usual Suspects; The Sixth Sense; Avatar; Se7en; Fight Club; Office Space; American History X; Memento_...

The list can go on for a bit.


----------



## WizardofOwls (Jul 13, 2011)

JustPassingThrough said:


> What version of Sleep Hollow- the Tim Burton one or the Disney cartoon?


 
The Tim Burton version (which is a Disney movie!) is the one I mean. I am not a Johnnie Depp fan, but I think he was brilliant as the Mad Hatter.

EDIT: OOOPS! I misread your question. Still the answer is the Tim Burton version. As I said above i am not a Johnnie Depp fan but I think he did pretty good job as Ichabod Crane.


----------



## J-Sun (Jul 14, 2011)

WizardofOwls said:


> I am not a Johnnie Depp fan, but I think he was brilliant as the Mad Hatter...
> 
> ...i am not a Johnnie Depp fan but I think he did pretty good job as Ichabod Crane.



I'm not a Johnny Depp fan either but he was brilliant in Ed Wood and in Pirates of the Caribbean and Edward Scissorhands and Sweeney Todd (yuck, singing, but what a flick anyway) and even crap like Benny and Joon.

I'm kidding - I sort of have to be a fan of sorts even if I don't make a point to catch his films as such - I thought he did a horrible Willy Wonka but he's been pretty good in everything else I've seen him in - what would the poor guy have to do to make you a fan?


----------



## clovis-man (Jul 14, 2011)

Being a fan of Johnny Depp is something like being a fan of Paul Muni.

http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0612847/bio

Or maybe Paul Giamatti. All three could be considered consummate "character" actors.


----------



## Connavar (Jul 14, 2011)

Johnny Depp is a great character actor that i dont like seeing misused in Pirates films. He is good actor to be be stuck in dumb blockbuster series...  

Sure he is awesome as Jack and i see the movies only for him. Also Burton has stolen half of his career for typical films of his.  Other than Sleepy Hallow,Sweeney Todd i havent liked a Burton/Depp in the last 12 years.

Depp is one of few actors i see movie only because of his proven record.  Others are Liam Neeson, Ralph Fiennes, Leo Di Caprio, Will Smith.

Next he is doing Nightstalker, Shadows(old vampire tv show) i like seeing him do weird genre films that wouldnt be done without his name.


----------



## JustPassingThrough (Jul 14, 2011)

I consider Ed Wood his best work. A great film.


----------



## clovis-man (Jul 14, 2011)

Connavar said:


> Next he is doing Nightstalker, Shadows(old vampire tv show) i like seeing him do weird genre films that wouldnt be done without his name.


 
If he is going to reprise Darren McGavin's role as Carl Kolchak, it should be worth watching.


----------



## JustPassingThrough (Jul 14, 2011)

I think I am one of the few in existence that liked the Kolchak remake that ABC TV did a few years ago.


----------



## Connavar (Jul 14, 2011)

clovis-man said:


> If he is going to reprise Darren McGavin's role as Carl Kolchak, it should be worth watching.



Small world that tv series was written by Richard Matheson and i was looking at tv show because i read a RM novel and it was listed among RM works in book form the screenplay.

I cant wait to see Depp in that kind of role again.  My fav role of his is the wonderfully creepy Sleepy Hallow, his weird role.


----------



## WizardofOwls (Jul 14, 2011)

J-Sun said:


> what would the poor guy have to do to make you a fan?


 
Ummm..... Unmake Edward Scissorhands, Charlie and Chocolate Factory, and Sweeney Todd? And get a haircut? And maybe lose the arrogant attitude?


----------



## J-Sun (Jul 15, 2011)

WizardofOwls said:


> Ummm..... Unmake Edward Scissorhands, Charlie and Chocolate Factory, and Sweeney Todd? And get a haircut? And maybe lose the arrogant attitude?



Hm, well, I was just making a joke as it sounded funny to say "I like him in x, I like him in y, I dislike him". I haven't noticed a 'tude, I'm not the person to talk about haircuts and, as I said, thought he did well in ES and ST - though it would be a mercy to unmake C&CF. But if you include the "I dislike him in a,b,c...,w and z" then it makes sense you're not a fan.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Jul 15, 2011)

WizardofOwls said:


> Ummm..... Unmake Edward Scissorhands, Charlie and Chocolate Factory, and Sweeney Todd? And get a haircut? And maybe lose the arrogant attitude?


I haven't seen _Charlie_, but _Edward Scissorhands_ and _Sweeney Todd_ were excellent, and Depp did a fantastic job in both. You have strange taste, my friend...

Also, I'm pretty sure most people would disagree with you about his having an attitude. Just because he doesn't pretend to be all reporter-friendly to further his public image (think Brad Pitt and Angelina) doesn't mean he has an attitude. Some people just prefer being left alone.


----------



## clovis-man (Jul 15, 2011)

Devil's Advocate said:


> Also, I'm pretty sure most people would disagree with you about his having an attitude. Just because he doesn't pretend to be all reporter-friendly to further his public image (think Brad Pitt and Angelina) doesn't mean he has an attitude. Some people just prefer being left alone.


 
My images of him include (1) the time at the Academy Awards that he went out of his way to talk to Keisha Castle-Hughes, the young actress in *Whale Rider*, who desperately wanted to meet him and (2) a rehearsal clip I saw of him while filming the first *Pirates* movie. He was fencing with Orlando Bloom and had accidentally smacked him with the sword. He immediately stopped what he was doing to see if Bloom was okay.

Seemed pretty genuine to me.


----------



## Connavar (Jul 16, 2011)

Plus doesnt he live in France with his family to avoid Hollywood ?

Thats so arrogant taking your kids,yourself from where you can be worshipped by the media,fans daily.....


----------



## Hilarious Joke (Jul 16, 2011)

Some of my favourite movies!

- *Lord of the Rings*
- the first *Pirates of the Carribean*
*- Knocked Up*
*- Donnie Darko*
*- The Shawshank Redemption*
*- Fight Club*
*- (500) Days of Summer*


----------



## JustPassingThrough (Jul 16, 2011)

Karate Kid!

wax on, wax off, wax on wax off- the waxer!


----------



## Rangerton (Jul 16, 2011)

The Lord of the rings
Shawshank redemption
Goodfellas
Godfather (godfather II the best)
Junglebook (ok so I haven't grown up yet!)
Outlaw Josey wales
Sons of Katie Elder
True Grit (John Wayne)
Any Laurel and Hardy

Too many to mention....


----------



## JustPassingThrough (Jul 16, 2011)

The Magnificent Seven.


----------



## clovis-man (Jul 16, 2011)

Rangerton said:


> Junglebook (ok so I haven't grown up yet!)


 
Which one? My favorite:

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0034928/


----------



## WizardofOwls (Jul 16, 2011)

Devil's Advocate said:


> I haven't seen _Charlie_, but _Edward Scissorhands_ and _Sweeney Todd_ were excellent, and Depp did a fantastic job in both. You have strange taste, my friend...


 
Well, I can lay the blame for my dislike of Edward Scissorhands (and probably the man in general) at the feet of my ex-wife. She watched it over and over and over ad nauseum until it got to the point that just seeing his face made me want to vomit.... And then there were the million or so comments she made about how _gorgeous_ he is...


----------



## WizardofOwls (Jul 16, 2011)

Connavar said:


> Plus doesnt he live in France with his family to avoid Hollywood ?
> 
> Thats so arrogant taking your kids,yourself from where you can be worshipped by the media,fans daily.....


 
Sorry - that's is just my opinion. I do think he is very arrogant. I have heard interviews of him that just made me want to puke. We are all entitled to our own opinions, you know.


----------



## Rangerton (Jul 16, 2011)

clovis-man said:


> Which one? My favorite:


 
Sorry Clovis, it's got to be the Walt Disney animation one for me! I forgot about the other one


----------



## Gabriel007 (Jul 25, 2011)

Too many to mention, but here's a few...
Shawshank Redemption
Cast Away 
The Terminal
The Matrix Trilogy
LoTR
Star Wars Saga
Crows Zero I & II
A Man Called Hero 
Flash Point (Donnie Yen/2007)
Moon (2009)


----------



## dlsevern (Jul 27, 2011)

Favorites would have to be:
*The Exorcist*
*Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas*
*LotR*
*Suspiria*
*Avatar*
*The Boondock Saints*
*Batman Begins & The Dark Knight*
*The Goonies*


----------



## Gabriel007 (Jul 27, 2011)

dlsevern said:


> *The Goonies*



The Monster Squad
Flight of The Navigator
E.T. 

These are prolly way up my list, don't know how I could have forgotten them


----------



## Foxbat (Jul 27, 2011)

In general, my favourites tend to shift with my moods but there are a few that have become persistent no matter what frame of mind I'm in.
*Cinema Paradiso *is one. Others are *Metropolis*,* The Fountain *and *City Of Lost Children.*

However, my current favourite is Jan Svankmajer's *Faust *(kind of Gerry Anderson meets David Lynch). I must be in one doozy of a mood right now


----------



## Abd-L-zeez (Jul 29, 2011)

for me is
LOTR series
 harry potter series
star wars series 
star trek series


----------



## Quokka (Aug 16, 2011)

A few of mine:

12 Angry Men
The Princess Bride
The Usual Suspects
Aliens
Lock, Stock and Two Smoking Barrels
The Shawshank Redemption
Dark City
The Rabbit Proof Fence
King Kong (1933)
Fight Club
Groundhog Day
Studio Ghibli.... just all of it 
The Great Escape
The Day the Earth Stood Still
October Sky
Hot Fuzz
Jaws
Night of the Living Dead


----------



## slack (Aug 17, 2011)

Memento, Fight Club, Alien, Se7en, Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind, A Scanner Darkly, etc.


----------



## Bugg (Aug 17, 2011)

Off the top of my head:

Aliens
Star Wars (I can't bring myself to call it Episode IV: A New Hope - it'll always be just Star Wars to me)
LA Confidential
Tremors
Invasion of the Body Snatchers (1956)
The Thing
Pan's Labyrinth
Jaws
Planet of the Apes (1968)
The Searchers
Ben-Hur
The Great Escape
Seven Samurai (and The Magnificent Seven)
House of Flying Daggers
Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon
Batman Begins
No Country For Old Men


----------



## soulsinging (Aug 17, 2011)

J-Sun said:


> I'm not a Johnny Depp fan either but he was brilliant in Ed Wood and in Pirates of the Caribbean and Edward Scissorhands and Sweeney Todd (yuck, singing, but what a flick anyway) and even crap like Benny and Joon.
> 
> I'm kidding - I sort of have to be a fan of sorts even if I don't make a point to catch his films as such - I thought he did a horrible Willy Wonka but he's been pretty good in everything else I've seen him in - what would the poor guy have to do to make you a fan?



He's had his moments. Honestly, I've never liked much of anything Depp/Burton did together (Charlie, Sweeney, Corpse Bride, Scissorhands), but I generally don't like Burton so that might be part of it.

I think Depp had a good run though from 97-01:
Donnie Brasco
Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas
Ninth Gate
Sleepy Hollow
Blow

That's a pretty good run and I think what made him something of a cult favorite. Then Pirates came out and the original was shockingly entertaining at the time, making him a huge star. He's made a few questionable choices since then (every Pirates sequel, Tourist, the Burton obsession, Once Upon a Time in Mexico), but I am looking forward to the Run Diary.


----------



## HareBrain (Aug 17, 2011)

No one's mentioned Kurosawa's Ran -- my favourite of his.

A few others:

Brazil
Princess Mononoke
Spirited Away
Excalibur
The 30-minute Richard Williams version of A Christmas Carol
The Battle of Britain (for the aerial sequences -- real planes!)
The Ladykillers (original Ealing/Guinness version)
Doctor Zhivago
Lawrence of Arabia
For a Few Dollars More (those watch-chimes!)
The Name of the Rose
Monty Python and the Holy Grail


----------



## clovis-man (Aug 17, 2011)

HareBrain said:


> The Battle of Britain (for the aerial sequences -- real planes!)


 
A landmark movie. Filmed in the 1960s when it was still possible to gather together some "tired iron" aircraft. Adolph Galland was one of the advisors for the film and actually took one of the BF-109s for a spin, 26 years after having last flown one. Scared the tweet out of the observers on the ground. The whole thing is chronicled in:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/0330023578/?tag=brite-21

Well worth the read.


----------



## Lomexray (Sep 6, 2011)

My favourite Moives are here: 1.Titanic. 2.The Lord of the Rings: The Return of the King. 3.Harry Potter and the Sorcerer's Stone. 4.I Am Legend. 5.The Notebook.


----------



## AnnieBerries (Sep 20, 2011)

I like to watch movies. Last movie that i saw was Kung Fu Panda. Its an animated movie and story of a Panda. He was elected as dragon warrior. He has to face many problems but he over comes that and in the last everybody accepts him as his Dragon warrior.


----------



## Adasunshine (Sep 20, 2011)

So many good movies have been listed! Off the top of my head, the films I just have to watch if they're on are:

The Breakfast Club, Pretty In Pink, Grease, When Harry Met Sally, All of Me, Pretty Woman, American Pie (all 3, I'm a sucker for Stifler), Stars Wars I, II, III, IV, V & VI, LotR Trilogy, Harry Potter 1-7, The Usual Suspects, Goodfellas, Sex & the City (1 and 2, yes yes... love a chick flick), He's Just Not That Into You, Stepmom, Shawshank Redemption, Practical Magic, The Craft, Big Daddy, Happy Gilmore, The Little Mermaid, Cars, Jungle Book (all 3 Disney), Home Alone 1 & 2, Footloose, Fame (second time round), 10 Things I Hate About You, any and all of the Batman movies including the early early ones, The Sword & the Stone (Disney again), The Matrix, Bill & Ted 1, Demolition Man, Willy Wonka, See No Evil, Hear No Evil, American Beauty, Napoleon Dynamite...

There are more but I can't think of them right now 

If I was rich, HMV would never go out of business 

xx


----------



## Marvin (Sep 20, 2011)

Fargo [1996]

Gotta love them Coen brothers


----------



## Connavar (Sep 26, 2011)

HareBrain said:


> No one's mentioned Kurosawa's Ran -- my favourite of his.
> 
> A few others:
> 
> ...



I like Ran but its not Kurosawa at his best, he is usually less sentimental at his best.  Ran is too much Shakespeare.


----------



## Connavar (Sep 26, 2011)

I listed too many films in my last fav movies post in this thread.  Im gonna stop being a coward and list my all-time favorit, best films i have seen so far in my life.


1. Seven Samurai (1954)

2. Le samouraï ( 1967) - French film noir and no samurai film...

3. The Maltese Falcon (1941)

4. Red Beard (1965)

5. The Good, The Bad, The Ugly (1966)

6. The Godfather (1972)

7. Memories of Murder (2003)

8. Aliens (1986)

9. Raging Bull(1980)

10.Drunken Master II (1994)


My ideal films are great director films of play like heavy dramas,noir roles that give actors chance to shine  and action films like Aliens, Drunken Master and spaghetti western.


----------



## Starbeast (Oct 26, 2011)

Far too many movies for me to list, so I present a micro list of some of my favorite films.


*The Message* (1977) - Anthony Quinn, Irene Papas & Michael Ansara

*The Kingdom of Heaven* (2005) - Orlando Bloom, Liam Neeson, Jeremy Irons & Edward Norton

*The 13th Warrior* (1999) - Antonio Banderas, Diane Venora, Dennis Storhoi, Vladimir Kulich & Omar Sharif

*The Man Who Would Be King* (1975) - Sean Connery, Michael Caine & Christopher Plummer

*Abbott and Costello Meet Frankenstein* (1948) - Bud Abbott, Lou Costello, Bela Lugosi, Lon Chaney Jr, Glen Strange & Vincent Price (bit part)

*The Good, the Bad & the Ugly* (1966) - Clint Eastwood, Eli Wallach & Lee Van Cleef

*Time After Time* (1979) - Malcolm McDowell, David Warner & Mary Steenburgen

*Hidalgo* (2004) - Viggo Mortensen, Omar Sharif & J.K. Simmons

*Sorcerer* (1977) - Roy Scheider, Bruno Cremer, Francisco Rabal, Amidou, Ramon Bieri and Peter Capell

*Ed Wood* (1994) - Johnny Depp, Martin Landau, Sarah Jesica Parker, Jeffrey Jones, Bill Murray & George "the Animal" Steele

*Boondock Saints* (1999) - Willem Dafoe, Sean Patrick Flanery, Norman Reedus, David Della Rocco & Billy Connolly

*Darkman* (1990) - Liam Neeson & Larry Drake

*Planes, Trains & Automobiles *(1987) - Steve Martin & John Candy

*Head* (1968) - The Monkees

*Shanghai Knights* (2003) - Jackie Chan, Owen Wilson & Donny Yen


----------



## Mouse (Oct 26, 2011)

Starbeast said:


> *Head* (1968) - The Monkees



Wow! Love this film. Not seen it for ages. Unfortunately I only have it on VHS and have no video player. Some good music in it (_Do we have to do this all over again?_ and others.)


----------



## Starbeast (Oct 27, 2011)

Mouse said:


> Wow! Love this film (_HEAD_). Not seen it for ages. Unfortunately I only have it on VHS and have no video player. Some good music in it (_Do we have to do this all over again?_ and others.)


 
I have a VHS of it too, I'm hoping a special edition DVD is released with lots of behind the scenes goodies. 

I highly recommend the soundtrack to the film!


----------



## Mouse (Oct 27, 2011)

I'm a fan of the Monkees on Facebook so see all their news when it gets posted up, and I swear they posted something recently about a Head DVD. I'll have to put it on my Christmas list I think!


----------



## Starbeast (Oct 27, 2011)

Mouse said:


> I'm a fan of the Monkees on Facebook so see all their news when it gets posted up, and I swear they posted something recently about a Head DVD. I'll have to put it on my Christmas list I think!


 
I love the MONKEES too, I have all their tunes on CD.

I don't have _Facebook_, but I do watch the music videos from their show on _Youtube_, plus I recently began recieving the 1960's Monkees TV shows on DVD from Netflix.

HEAD is availible on DVD, but with no extras.

_"Hey, Hey, We're the Monkees"_ is an awesome documentary about the group, if you haven't seen it, check it out.


----------



## Mouse (Oct 27, 2011)

I just logged into Facebook, and the news was about Head on Vinyl (Circle Sky/Can you Dig it?) so not about a DVD. Might have to just go for the normal old DVD then.

I will look for that documentary, ta!


----------



## FireDragon-16 (Oct 27, 2011)

I have so many movies that I love, but here's a few that I would die if I didn't have some sort of access to:

1. Aladdin (yes it's Disney--don't judge)
2. Stardust
3. Sahara
4. The Quiet Man
5. The Pebble and The Penguin
6. Pride and Predjudice
7. The Count of Monte Cristo
8. Titanic
9. Lord of the Rings: The Two Towers
10. The Princess Bride

I could go on, but we'd be here for days ;D


----------



## Hilarious Joke (Nov 27, 2011)

There's something _wrong _with Disney?!


----------



## FireDragon-16 (Nov 28, 2011)

Hilarious Joke said:


> There's something _wrong _with Disney?!


 
Absolutely not! I just make the statement because some people have a problem with it...


----------



## Moony (Dec 4, 2011)

Lord of the Rings
The Hobbit
King Arthur
The Dark Crystal
The Beastmaster
Auntie Mame
Alice In Wonderland
Indiana Jones (trilogy)- hated the 4th one

I have lots of other favourites but it would be a long list.


----------



## The Ace (Dec 4, 2011)

Downfall.

It reminds us that for every heroine like Sophie Scholl or fiend in human form like Ilse Koch, there were a thousand like Traudl Junge.

Employed by Hitler  at 22, married and widowed at 23, bridesmaid to Eva Braun and typed up Hitler's will, she saw one of the most evil men who ever lived as an employer who always behaved like the perfect gentleman and was often a father-figure.

By humanising Hitler, it highlights the evil present in all of us, and should be compulsory viewing to show future generations, 'Never Again.'


----------



## Boneman (Dec 4, 2011)

Back to the Future I (why didn't the original actress play Jennifer in the sequels?)
Field of Dreams - schmaltzy, but I love it.
Priceless
The Closet
Galaxy Quest
Casino Royale (the Daniel Craig one)
The Majestic
Inside Man

ps: googled my own question,by typing Claudia Wells, and took me to her store! She dropped out for the 'right' reason, because her mother was so ill. She was ten times better than Elizabeth Shue...


----------



## FireDragon-16 (Dec 7, 2011)

Boneman said:


> Back to the Future I (why didn't the original actress play Jennifer in the sequels?)
> Field of Dreams - schmaltzy, but I love it.
> Priceless
> The Closet
> ...


 
Gotta love Galaxy Quest! 

I have to say, Daniel Craig and Sean Connery are my favorite Bond's.


----------



## Abernovo (Dec 7, 2011)

Boneman said:


> Back to the Future I (why didn't the original actress play Jennifer in the sequels?)
> Field of Dreams - schmaltzy, but I love it.
> Priceless
> The Closet
> ...



Boneman, you have seriously good taste. Got to say I liked all three Back to the Future movies, but especially I & III. Field of Dreams may be schmaltzy, but it's pure dead brilliant. For my own part, I would add:

Passport to Pimlico - a very gentle B&W comedy
Casablanca
Tremors - for sheer stupid laugh pleasure
Deep Rising - ditto
Grosse Pointe Blank
Devdas (Bollywood film)

I've a couple of others floating about my head, but that's enough of a list.


----------



## Hilarious Joke (Dec 10, 2011)

Maybe not my absolute favourites, but three brilliant movies I've seen this year:

- Midnight in Paris
- Moneyball
- The Ides of March


----------



## THX-1138 (Dec 11, 2011)

Star Wars, especially the originals
Jurassic Park
Harry Potter
Avatar
New Batman series
Inception
The Bucket List
Iron Man
Spiderman
AVP
Terminator
Pokemon movies


----------



## FireDragon-16 (Dec 26, 2011)

THX-1138 said:


> New Batman series


 
Love those movies!!! Can't wait for *The Dark Knight Rises*!!


----------



## Rosemary Fryth (Dec 26, 2011)

Oh decisions, decisions...

Dances with Wolves
Field of Dreams
Prophecy (1)
Pride and Predjudice
Die Hard with a Vengeance
Frequency
The Philadelphia Experiment (1)
Local Hero
Monty Python and the Holy Grail
Blithe Spirit
The Ghost and Mrs Muir
The Magnificent Seven
The Hunt for Red October
Lord of the Rings

And for sheer 'eye-candy value'...
Hellboy 2 (Prince Nuada)
Thor (Thor)


----------



## FireDragon-16 (Dec 31, 2011)

Rosemary Fryth said:


> Oh decisions, decisions...
> And for sheer 'eye-candy value'...
> Hellboy 2 (Prince Nuada)
> Thor (Thor)


 
Completely agree!!!


----------



## Jeffbert (Jan 2, 2012)

Freelancer said:


> What I love...
> Good old sci-fis of the 80s and 90s (Screamers, Event Horizon, Starship Troopers, Blade Runner, Total Recall, The Running Man, The Demolition Man)
> Alien and Aliens
> Star Trek movies (With the exception of that "we rewrite history" thing called Star Trek 2009).
> ...


I liked most, if not all of these, & pretty much watch films only on TCM, so I watch old ones far more than new ones. I never saw even 1 *Pirates of the Caribbean* film, I just never got around to any of them. I really love cheesy Scifi films, but do not like the MST3K versions. 

I like the B&W crime, horror, & just about every genre but musicals,  though I have watched a few that were listed as musicals. One crime drama I particularly remember is *WITNESS FOR THE PROSECUTION*, it had a very unexpected twist at the ending! Lately I have been searching TCM's web schedule looking for supporting actors I have come to enjoy in films where I first noticed them.



Connavar said:


> I dont watch my favs on tv and i get on dvd.  I have a big taste, watch alot of old films because my taste in noir,historical films are good only in classic era films.
> 
> *Asien Cinema*: _Seven Samurai, Redbeard,Sanjoru,Yojimbo,A Drunken Angel Old Boy, Drunken Master 2,The Fulltime Killer, A Bittersweat life, Memoirs of Murder,Ong Bak, Brotherhood of war,Project A, Fist of Legend,Enter the Dragon, The Killer_


I love the samurai genre, & while running the commentary track on *7 SAMURAI*, I learned of another film, *HARA KIRI*; after watching that one, Kanbei's shaving his head to get to the kidnapper in *7* became much more significant! For a samurai to lose his top knot meant the ultimate disgrace.


----------



## jojajihisc (Jan 2, 2012)

The Deer Hunter
Little Big Man
Shout at the Devil
The Usual Suspects
Murder By Death
Sexy Beast
Let it Ride
Papillon
Das Boot
True Romance
The Road Warrior
One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest


----------

